# Palestra



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2019)

Quando si è reduci da una storia finita, da un rapporto conflittuale, da un divorzio  si tende a voler fare tesoro dell’esperienza e, oltre a praticare molta prudenza nelle frequentazioni, si tende a selezionare le persone e a mettere paletti, espliciti e impliciti, nelle relazioni.
Comincio a pensare che questa posizione, apparentemente razionale e saggia, sia invece solo la razionalizzazione del timore di soffrire.
Invece forse sarebbe più opportuno considerare le successive relazioni come una palestra per sperimentare noi nuove persone, modi diversi di relazionarsi, ma anche di soffrire.
Tendiamo culturalmente a rimuovere la sofferenza, ma fa parte della vita ed è attraverso di essa che costruiamo anche l’orgoglio di essere in grado di gestirla e superarla.

L’alternativa è non vivere, restare nel proprio castello con il ponte levatoio chiuso, nel freddo della torre.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> modi diversi di relazionarsi


Non credo che uno possa avere "modi diversi di relazionarsi", hai quello che il tuo carattere, la tua storia ti ha forgiato


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Non credo che uno possa avere "modi diversi di relazionarsi", hai quello che il tuo carattere, la tua storia ti ha forgiato


E allora che relazione è?
Le relazioni sono diverse perché si costruiscono tra persone diverse.
Io sono una persona molto stabile e non presento aspetti diversi a seconda del contesto, però poi ho risposte diverse e la relazione si modula in due.


----------



## feather (13 Settembre 2019)

Certo che il risultato finale dipende dall'altro, io parlavo della tua parte. 
Inoltre se la *tua* modalità di relazionarsi è sbilenca, lo sarà anche con il/i prossimo/i


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Certo che il risultato finale dipende dall'altro, io parlavo della tua parte.
> Inoltre se la *tua* modalità di relazionarsi è sbilenca, lo sarà anche con il/i prossimo/i


E se si fa palestra ci si raddrizza, almeno un po’.


----------



## Vera (13 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta mi stai stupendo. Stai consigliando di trombare un po' in giro


----------



## Brunetta (13 Settembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Brunetta mi stai stupendo. Stai consigliando di trombare un po' in giro


Veramente sto consigliando a chi è libero di vivere le relazioni senza sottoporre il poveretto o la poveretta a un esame di maturità su tutte le materie, comprese quelle che non ha studiato, ma non abbiamo studiato nemmeno noi


----------



## Foglia (14 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si è reduci da una storia finita, da un rapporto conflittuale, da un divorzio  si tende a voler fare tesoro dell’esperienza e, oltre a praticare molta prudenza nelle frequentazioni, si tende a selezionare le persone e a mettere paletti, espliciti e impliciti, nelle relazioni.
> Comincio a pensare che questa posizione, apparentemente razionale e saggia, sia invece solo la razionalizzazione del timore di soffrire.
> Invece forse sarebbe più opportuno considerare le successive relazioni come una palestra per sperimentare noi nuove persone, modi diversi di relazionarsi, ma anche di soffrire.
> Tendiamo culturalmente a rimuovere la sofferenza, ma fa parte della vita ed è attraverso di essa che costruiamo anche l’orgoglio di essere in grado di gestirla e superarla.
> ...


Più che paura della sofferenza in sé, per quanto mi riguarda credo che sia paura di perdere un equilibrio raggiunto anche attraverso la sofferenza. I ponti levatoi sono anche utili, comunque preferisco l'immagine di una casa aperta con una sola stanza blindata. In fase di modifica... Nel senso che leverò la blindatura, ma disseminerò un po' di trappoloni per tutta la casa  
Scherzi a parte, non è tanto l'esame che faccio agli altri, quanto piuttosto che non ho IO padronanza del mio intimo, fuori dai limiti che mi rassicurano. E credo proprio che a determinate condizioni potrei fare dei discreti "disastri". Altro problema: parli di palestra. Nel mio caso la intendo come riabilitazione. In tanti (sposati e non) mi hanno dato l'impressione di volere un tapis roulant specifico per gli scatti. Il che non sarebbe in sé neppure un problema (vale a dire la motivazione che li spinge in palestra), non fosse per il tempo che non coincide. Io poi alla fine perdo la pazienza prima di loro, nel senso che attualmente non riesco a mettere tutto sotto il cappello della intensità. E anzi: proprio perché mi e' difficile dosare certe emozioni (e lo dico pure: non e' facile trovarsi a spiegare a uno perché magari mi viene da piangere in un certo momento) che tendo a presentarle diluite. Ma non per mistificarle. Per essere in grado di esprimerle senza fare il morto, cosa quest'ultima che non mi fa piacere (pure perché schiatto io ). Se riuscissi a dosare meglio, comunque, sono convinta che certe blindature  "eccessive" sparirebbero. Invece mi capita che razionalmente sminuisco il rapporto oltre quella che potrebbe essere una"soglia oggettiva", emotivamente però avverto il rischio di essere io, la centometrista. Non ho ancora l'equilibrio per dare uno spazio e un tempo a certe emozioni, tenuto peraltro conto che sono la prima a non volere che ne occupino troppo, e che soprattutto ad una certa stiano si, dentro me, ma comunque fuori da casa mia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più che paura della sofferenza in sé, per quanto mi riguarda credo che sia paura di perdere un equilibrio raggiunto anche attraverso la sofferenza. I ponti levatoi sono anche utili, comunque preferisco l'immagine di una casa aperta con una sola stanza blindata. In fase di modifica... Nel senso che leverò la blindatura, ma disseminerò un po' di trappoloni per tutta la casa
> Scherzi a parte, non è tanto l'esame che faccio agli altri, quanto piuttosto che non ho IO padronanza del mio intimo, fuori dai limiti che mi rassicurano. E credo proprio che a determinate condizioni potrei fare dei discreti "disastri". Altro problema: parli di palestra. Nel mio caso la intendo come riabilitazione. In tanti (sposati e non) mi hanno dato l'impressione di volere un tapis roulant specifico per gli scatti. Il che non sarebbe in sé neppure un problema (vale a dire la motivazione che li spinge in palestra), non fosse per il tempo che non coincide. Io poi alla fine perdo la pazienza prima di loro, nel senso che attualmente non riesco a mettere tutto sotto il cappello della intensità. E anzi: proprio perché mi e' difficile dosare certe emozioni (e lo dico pure: non e' facile trovarsi a spiegare a uno perché magari mi viene da piangere in un certo momento) che tendo a presentarle diluite. Ma non per mistificarle. Per essere in grado di esprimerle senza fare il morto, cosa quest'ultima che non mi fa piacere (pure perché schiatto io ). Se riuscissi a dosare meglio, comunque, sono convinta che certe blindature  "eccessive" sparirebbero. Invece mi capita che razionalmente sminuisco il rapporto oltre quella che potrebbe essere una"soglia oggettiva", emotivamente però avverto il rischio di essere io, la centometrista. Non ho ancora l'equilibrio per dare uno spazio e un tempo a certe emozioni, tenuto peraltro conto che sono la prima a non volere che ne occupino troppo, e che soprattutto ad una certa stiano si, dentro me, ma comunque fuori da casa mia.


Il mio pensiero è che non si va alla Maratona di New York restando in casa. Bisogna comunque iniziare a fare il giro dell’isolato.
Non è detto che con quella persona si debba neppure fare la 10km, cominciamo a fare una passeggiata.
Non devi spiegare tutto a tutti. È anche un buon sistema per relegare certe cose nella panic room.


----------



## Foglia (14 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero è che non si va alla Maratona di New York restando in casa. Bisogna comunque iniziare a fare il giro dell’isolato.
> Non è detto che con quella persona si debba neppure fare la 10km, cominciamo a fare una passeggiata.
> Non devi spiegare tutto a tutti. È anche un buon sistema per relegare certe cose nella panic room.


Il punto resta che  (sbagliando io) tendo sempre a vedere uno che viene a letto con me come una  "persona importante". Anziché una persona che mi piace. Non è sempre stato così. E' un bel carico  "da novanta" post matrimonio che devo ancora sbrogliare.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il punto resta che  (sbagliando io) tendo sempre a vedere uno che viene a letto con me come una  "persona importante". Anziché una persona che mi piace. Non è sempre stato così. E' un bel carico  "da novanta" post matrimonio che devo ancora sbrogliare.


È una deformazione conseguente ad anni vissuti in una relazione importante.
Ma bisognerebbe tornare con lo spirito esplorativo, di sé e delle proprie capacità relazionali, da ragazzini.


----------



## Foglia (14 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una deformazione conseguente ad anni vissuti in una relazione importante.
> Ma bisognerebbe tornare con lo spirito esplorativo, di sé e delle proprie capacità relazionali, da ragazzini.


Diciamo che quella parte  "esce" meglio in altri ambiti  
Comunque e' pure vero che non è facile nemmeno avere l'occasione interessante, cioè... Io in giro tutti questi single da farci una passeggiata senza troppe asincronie non ne vedo. A vent'anni era un po' diverso


----------



## Brunetta (14 Settembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Diciamo che quella parte  "esce" meglio in altri ambiti
> Comunque e' pure vero che non è facile nemmeno avere l'occasione interessante, cioè... Io in giro tutti questi single da farci una passeggiata senza troppe asincronie non ne vedo. A vent'anni era un po' diverso


Questo indubbiamente è vero.
Però se non si chiede l’esame di maturità forse se ne trovano un paio in più. Del resto non è che te ne servano 10


----------



## oceansize (14 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando si è reduci da una storia finita, da un rapporto conflittuale, da un divorzio  si tende a voler fare tesoro dell’esperienza e, oltre a praticare molta prudenza nelle frequentazioni, si tende a selezionare le persone e a mettere paletti, espliciti e impliciti, nelle relazioni.
> Comincio a pensare che questa posizione, apparentemente razionale e saggia, sia invece solo la razionalizzazione del timore di soffrire.
> Invece forse sarebbe più opportuno considerare le successive relazioni come una palestra per sperimentare noi nuove persone, modi diversi di relazionarsi, ma anche di soffrire.
> Tendiamo culturalmente a rimuovere la sofferenza, ma fa parte della vita ed è attraverso di essa che costruiamo anche l’orgoglio di essere in grado di gestirla e superarla.
> ...


Penso che sia fisiologico e sano, almeno per un po', restare dentro al guscio se si è stati feriti o semplicemente ormai si è delusi e meno disincantati. Poi però sì, bisogna farsi forza e uscire. A volte viene da sé, la primavera, le vacanze, un nuovo hobby che ti porta a relazionarti con le persone.
E puoi anche rischiare di non piacere, di soffrire, ma almeno ci provo di nuovo.
Che poi di tempo per stare chiusi a casa senza poter davvero vivere ce ne sarà in futuro, meglio posticiparlo.
A me è successo da qualche tempo, una storia che si trascinava e che anche se non era più niente, mi teneva legata e direi imbavagliata.
Poi mi sono stufata e mi sono buttata.
Fa paura qualche volta, dipende anche dal mio carattere, ma è divertente


----------



## Foglia (15 Settembre 2019)

oceansize ha detto:


> Penso che sia fisiologico e sano, almeno per un po', restare dentro al guscio se si è stati feriti o semplicemente ormai si è delusi e meno disincantati. Poi però sì, bisogna farsi forza e uscire. A volte viene da sé, la primavera, le vacanze, un nuovo hobby che ti porta a relazionarti con le persone.
> E puoi anche rischiare di non piacere, di soffrire, ma almeno ci provo di nuovo.
> Che poi di tempo per stare chiusi a casa senza poter davvero vivere ce ne sarà in futuro, meglio posticiparlo.
> A me è successo da qualche tempo, una storia che si trascinava e che anche se non era più niente, mi teneva legata e direi imbavagliata.
> ...


No vabbè. Non ho mai associato il discorso dell'avere un uomo con l'uscire di casa " senza poter vivere". Certo, molte delle cose che faccio sono con  / per  mio figlio. Ma non è che sono morta o seppellita in casa. In casa non ci sto praticamente mai. Neppure ieri che avevo un mal di testa allucinante, per dire... Anche adesso sono già fuori casa, hobby time, e poi vedo due amiche con cui erano tre mesi che per un motivo o per l'altro non riuscivo a vedere. Non è che aspetto l'uomo per vivere. Anzi: sarebbe difficile trovare il tempo, per una frequentazione che sia qualcosa in più della volta "che posso". Piuttosto, se devo fare un appunto alla mia vita, e' per due altre questioni. La prima, e' che mi sbatto troppo per la casa. Meno cazzi, e più palestra. E invece alla fine sono incapace di lasciare correre. La seconda, e' che sono una dormigliona. Perciò dopo una giornata abbastanza piena, se anche non c'è il figlio, il massimo e' una cena fuori, ma poi di più non reggo. Sicché lascio anche correre diverse opportunità. Però non penso alla mia vita alla stregua della anziana che abita al settimo piano senza ascensore


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No vabbè. Non ho mai associato il discorso dell'avere un uomo con l'uscire di casa " senza poter vivere". Certo, molte delle cose che faccio sono con  / per  mio figlio. Ma non è che sono morta o seppellita in casa. In casa non ci sto praticamente mai. Neppure ieri che avevo un mal di testa allucinante, per dire... Anche adesso sono già fuori casa, hobby time, e poi vedo due amiche con cui erano tre mesi che per un motivo o per l'altro non riuscivo a vedere. Non è che aspetto l'uomo per vivere. Anzi: sarebbe difficile trovare il tempo, per una frequentazione che sia qualcosa in più della volta "che posso". Piuttosto, se devo fare un appunto alla mia vita, e' per due altre questioni. La prima, e' che mi sbatto troppo per la casa. Meno cazzi, e più palestra. E invece alla fine sono incapace di lasciare correre. La seconda, e' che sono una dormigliona. Perciò dopo una giornata abbastanza piena, se anche non c'è il figlio, il massimo e' una cena fuori, ma poi di più non reggo. Sicché lascio anche correre diverse opportunità. Però non penso alla mia vita alla stregua della anziana che abita al settimo piano senza ascensore


Si intendeva con uomini, ma non era chiaro?


----------



## oceansize (15 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si intendeva con uomini, ma non era chiaro?


Mi spiego meglio
Uscire si esce, ma avete presente quello spot sull'AIDS anni 90 col tipo che aveva un alone rosa intorno? Ecco avevo una sorta di scudo spaziale intorno, impermeabile a sguardi o approcci. Io stessa evitavo di guardare gli uomini, e comunque non avevo davvero nessun interesse.
Poi ho aperto un piccolo spiraglio.
Senza quell'ansia di "oddio e se va male di nuovo?".
Mi piace questa similitudine con la palestra, è anche divertente provare nuovi "attrezzi"


----------



## Foglia (15 Settembre 2019)

Siete state chiarissime. Ma  dicevo do' un valore un po' diverso alla presenza. / assenza di un certo tipo di relazione, nella mia vita. La scriminante? E' che tutta questa mancanza non la soffro.

In effetti è solo questione di allenamento a dare alle relazioni intime la collocazione più adatta a me. Non è facilissimo in effetti, vale a dire che tendo ancora a misurare queste relazioni in termini di "importanza", e non di semplice piacere. Che è un po' un nonsenso, visto che poi nei fatti... Se c'è c'è, se non c'è amen. E se la settimana dopo c'è un altro piacere  (tipo andare al museo con una amica molto esperta) il resto può anche aspettare.


----------



## Foglia (15 Settembre 2019)

..... Comunque... In tutto questo....

Mi sa che la mia metamorfosi sarà in gran zoccolona  

Parentesi leggera: avete mai provato a  "relazionarvi" in una chat per single?
Non tinder, con le figurine. Proprio al macello  

In cinque minuti con età e città ... Raccattato 5/6 offerte... uno fuori zona ma disponibile alla trasferta...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2019)

oceansize ha detto:


> Mi spiego meglio
> Uscire si esce, ma avete presente quello spot sull'AIDS anni 90 col tipo che aveva un alone rosa intorno? Ecco avevo una sorta di scudo spaziale intorno, impermeabile a sguardi o approcci. Io stessa evitavo di guardare gli uomini, e comunque non avevo davvero nessun interesse.
> Poi ho aperto un piccolo spiraglio.
> Senza quell'ansia di "oddio e se va male di nuovo?".
> Mi piace questa similitudine con la palestra, è anche divertente provare nuovi "attrezzi"


Non intendevo in quel senso 
Intendevo palestra relazionale.


----------



## oceansize (15 Settembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo in quel senso
> Intendevo palestra relazionale.


Beh una non esclude l'altra
Edit: poi vabbè io sono timidissima e faccio una gran fatica a volte, poi invece in altri contesti o momenti sono socievole e divertente. 
Mi sono rotta di essere timida


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2019)

oceansize ha detto:


> Beh una non esclude l'altra
> Edit: poi vabbè io sono timidissima e faccio una gran fatica a volte, poi invece in altri contesti o momenti sono socievole e divertente.
> Mi sono rotta di essere timida


Fai palestra


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2019)

@Irrisoluto @Rosarose  ecco di cosa parlavo


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2019)

La palestra funziona se ci si impegna a non applicare schemi relazionali che si sono dimostrati negativi.


----------



## Rosarose (12 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Irrisoluto @Rosarose  ecco di cosa parlavo


Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te!!
Bisogna uscire dal guscio e sperimentare, può risultare molto difficile dopo anni di relazione stabile e di comfort-zone, ma è l'unica alternativa alla morte relazionale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La palestra funziona se ci si impegna a non applicare schemi relazionali che si sono dimostrati negativi.


la palestra funziona se viaggi leggera, frequenti per un tuo benessere fisico. 
Poi di solito si instaurano nuove conoscenze.
Se invece si va con l'intento di acchiappare spesso si resta delusi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la palestra funziona se viaggi leggera, frequenti per un tuo benessere fisico.
> Poi di solito si instaurano nuove conoscenze.
> Se invece si va con l'intento di acchiappare spesso si resta delusi.


Questo è sicuro!
Però io intendevo una cosa diversa che temo di non essere riuscita a chiarire.
Intendevo sperimentare stili relazionali diversi. 
Non semplicemente ribaltare ruoli, rimanendo nello stesso recinto relazionale, ma cercando di porsi diversamente da come ci si era posti in relazioni precedenti che ci hanno portati a stare male.
Riconosco che sia una impresa ardua.


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se invece si va con l'intento di acchiappare spesso si resta delusi.


Confermo. Specie se non vai a fare yoga, pilates o altre robe similari


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro!
> Però io intendevo una cosa diversa che temo di non essere riuscita a chiarire.
> Intendevo sperimentare stili relazionali diversi.
> Non semplicemente ribaltare ruoli, rimanendo nello stesso recinto relazionale, ma cercando di porsi diversamente da come ci si era posti in relazioni precedenti che ci hanno portati a stare male.
> Riconosco che sia una impresa ardua.


la vedo dura


----------



## Irrisoluto (14 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La palestra funziona se ci si impegna a non applicare schemi relazionali che si sono dimostrati negativi.


E io proprio a questo mi riferivo quando dicevo che bisogna sempre essere sul pezzo se si vuole rimanere (o riimmettersi) sul mercato 
Al di là delle metafore, credo che nella vita sia anche naturale che a un certo punto si abbia meno voglia di allenarsi.
A volte sento di aver passsato tutta la mia vita in palestra, ora mi andrebbe di mettere a frutto gli sforzi.
A pensarci un po' già lo faccio. In parte, campo di rendita. Ma non bisogna mai smettere di aggiornarsi !


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E io proprio a questo mi riferivo quando dicevo che bisogna sempre essere sul pezzo se si vuole rimanere (o riimmettersi) sul mercato
> Al di là delle metafore, credo che nella vita sia anche naturale che a un certo punto si abbia meno voglia di allenarsi.
> A volte sento di aver passsato tutta la mia vita in palestra, ora mi andrebbe di mettere a frutto gli sforzi.
> A pensarci un po' già lo faccio. In parte, campo di rendita. Ma non bisogna mai smettere di aggiornarsi !


Invece per te sarebbe proprio di non preoccuparti di renderti gradevole, ma essere spontaneamente anche pigro


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2019)

La palestra relazionale è utile per arrivare a comprendere sé stessi e cosa si vuole.
C'era un film, con Jim Carrey, che vidi qualche anno fa: "Yes Man".
Abbandonato dalla donna che amava, il protagonista subisce un inevitabile crollo dell'autostima ed entra in depressione, fino a quando un terapeuta (un po' strano, a dire la verità) non gli consiglia un esercizio particolare: quello di dire sì a ogni richiesta gli venga fatta.
Come ben sappiamo tutti gli individui ansiosi tendono a rispondere "no" a ciò che esce dalla zona comfort mentre la tendenza ormai generalizzata è quella di crearsi una camera dell'eco. Lui stravolge tutto questo e improvvisamente si ritrova con una vita dinamica, ovviamente un nuovo amore, tante esperienze e anche tanta tanta confusione.
La palestra in fin dei conti è  questo: imparare a non negarsi  troppo e a saper dire sì e no con la massima produttività.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La palestra relazionale è utile per arrivare a comprendere sé stessi e cosa si vuole.
> C'era un film, con Jim Carrey, che vidi qualche anno fa: "Yes Man".
> Abbandonato dalla donna che amava, il protagonista subisce un inevitabile crollo dell'autostima ed entra in depressione, fino a quando un terapeuta (un po' strano, a dire la verità) non gli consiglia un esercizio particolare: quello di dire sì a ogni richiesta gli venga fatta.
> Come ben sappiamo tutti gli individui ansiosi tendono a rispondere "no" a ciò che esce dalla zona comfort mentre la tendenza ormai generalizzata è quella di crearsi una camera dell'eco. Lui stravolge tutto questo e improvvisamente si ritrova con una vita dinamica, ovviamente un nuovo amore, tante esperienze e anche tanta tanta confusione.
> La palestra in fin dei conti è  questo: imparare a non negarsi  troppo e a saper dire sì e no con la massima produttività.


Magari senza dire sì a tutto, ma a quello che è coerente con la nostra realtà interna.
Spesso è necessaria la palestra perché sono stati detti troppi sì.
Mi hai fatto venire in mente una domanda che Maurizio Costanzo poneva a tutte le attrici (mai agli attori ) che era, più o meno, “Quante volte è riuscita a dire no?”
A parte che lui sottointendeva il concedere favori sessuali per far carriera (e nessuna lo mandava a cagare come sarebbe stato opportuno) è significativo di come il compiacere gli altri sia diffuso.
La palestra dovrebbe essere provare a dire sì a se stessi e no agli altri.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari senza dire sì a tutto, ma a quello che è coerente con la nostra realtà interna.
> Spesso è necessaria la palestra perché sono stati detti troppi sì.
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una domanda che Maurizio Costanzo poneva a tutte le attrici (mai agli attori ) che era, più o meno, “Quante volte è riuscita a dire no?”
> A parte che lui sottointendeva il concedere favori sessuali per far carriera (e nessuna lo mandava a cagare come sarebbe stato opportuno) è significativo di come il compiacere gli altri sia diffuso.
> La palestra dovrebbe essere provare a dire sì a se stessi e no agli altri.


Dipende.
Se la persona si chiude al mondo, come nel caso degli ansiosi, delle persone con un principio di depressione, da quelli traumatizzati da un particolare evento, è naturale che la vita possa cambiare di fronte a un ribaltamento delle prospettive che può partire dal superamento dei limiti, anche in maniera non coerente con quella che può essere la realtà interna, che magari è in molti casi più un ostacolo che altro.
E' un invito all'apertura, alla visione di nuove realtà e diversi linguaggi, che contribuiscono a ridefinire obiettivi e a determinare nuove situazioni.
Insomma, il "sì" in tutti quei casi è un modo per tornare o cominciare a vivere.
Il "No" di cui parli è delle persone fragili, sottomesse: in questi casi, il recupero dell'indipendenza passa proprio attraverso l'adozione dei no che possono essere utili per fare scelte più coerenti.
In tutti i casi, però, i sì o i no devono essere proiettati verso una dimensione dinamica, non statica, devono far progredire, devono aprire, devono far intraprendere un cammino. Se invece continuano a mantenere la persona rigidamente ancorata a uno stile di vita che non soddisfa ed è immutabile, direi che l'equilibrio dei sì e dei no non è  raggiunto.
Le attrici che citi le lascerei da parte: è un mondo dove più che in altri alcuni compromessi spianano la strada, per cui l'attendibilità di certe affermazioni è sostanzialmente  relativa. D'altronde, si sa, in certi casi bisogna saper recitare di tutto, anche i sì e i no al momento opportuno.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Se la persona si chiude al mondo, come nel caso degli ansiosi, delle persone con un principio di depressione, da quelli traumatizzati da un particolare evento, è naturale che la vita possa cambiare di fronte a un ribaltamento delle prospettive che può partire dal superamento dei limiti, anche in maniera non coerente con quella che può essere la realtà interna, che magari è in molti casi più un ostacolo che altro.
> E' un invito all'apertura, alla visione di nuove realtà e diversi linguaggi, che contribuiscono a ridefinire obiettivi e a determinare nuove situazioni.
> Insomma, il "sì" in tutti quei casi è un modo per tornare o cominciare a vivere.
> ...


Concordo.
Ognuno deve vedere se dire sì o no.


----------

